# Honor Hartford's rail history with a baseball team name



## CHamilton (Mar 5, 2015)

> We have the power to name Hartford's baseball team the YARD GOATS1. Yard Goats
> 
> YARD GOATS.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 5, 2015)

So what happens when a YardGoat meets a Railcat? :giggle: http://www.railcatsbaseball.com


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 5, 2015)

I suggest they call them the " Yardbirds!"

Wonder if this is Copyrighted by the old 60s Band?

Edited: typo/thanks for heads up!


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 5, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> I suggest they call them the " Yardbids!"
> 
> Wonder if this is Copyrighted by the old 60s Band?


I'm guessing you meant "Yardbi*r*ds"?

"The Yardbirds are an English rock band that had a string of hits in the mid-1960s, including "For Your Love"


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have goats around, it will also save on maintenance of the grass.

If they were the yardbirds, Charlie Parker could be the mascot.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 21, 2015)

There is now a minor league baseball team called the Yard Goats


----------



## railiner (Mar 21, 2015)

Yard Goats?

Perhaps that would be a better new name for the Baltimore Oriole's, based on where they play....(Camden Yards)


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 21, 2015)

There is a Chicago neighborhood called Bucktown, supposedly because of the animals owned by early immigrant residents of the area. This could have been their local park league team.


----------

